# Philippine Construction Association



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Those about to undertake the biggest investment of your life (at least mine) You might want to check this out before you hire a contractor. Just recently a company bilked millions from people

PCA Metropolitan Chapter


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Interesting article. This organization seems to be legitimate from the outside looking in...they have all the programs and parameters in place to really do what they claim they want to accomplish...and that is to get all building contractors licensed and certified so that everyone is somewhat following approved building codes and requirements.

Educated and Certified Contractors, better materials and supplies, quality craftsmanship...better resulting structures...Ummmmm...too good to be true...we'll see.

Nice post c_acton98! I have made contact with this group and I am anxious to see how they respond to my query.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cebu you and me both it would be nice but we also know it won't happen in our life time. The news the other day reported a contractor bilking millions from customers, that was a large contractor at least in name JAO I believe it was. 
Anyway you would think that before issuing a licenses the Barangay would insure they are legit and part of an organization that polices its own ranks.


----------

